
The Markup – A new kind of journalistic organization - petethomas
https://themarkup.org/about.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18054006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18054006)

------
jonbeebe
Looks (and sounds) a lot like The Outline [1].

[1]: [https://theoutline.com](https://theoutline.com)

~~~
severine
Doesn't sound alike to me... The Outline says it's story-centered, while The
Markup says it's data-centered.

I agree the visual style is similar.

------
lowry
Societal harm? Sounds like a clear agenda.

~~~
partiallypro
They don't claim to not have an 'agenda' only that they are non-partisan.

